# gettin' fit at 40!



## Chipperoo (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to these here parts. Got off my butt last year, lost 55 lbs. and started lifting after a good ten years of much inactivity. Lifted and jogged a while in early 30's, not that long though. It's a great difference starting out in my 40's, much harder. So easily injured at this age! But,I plan on sticking with it permanently this time, as the rewards to my health are just so great.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2004)

Chipperoo welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats on the wt loss!!!

Welcome


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2004)

welcome and wy to go !
Gary


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Chipperoo! congrads on the progress!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 4, 2004)

_ Welcome _


----------

